# care during natural miscarriage



## bruna (Jan 16, 2013)

I had a loss at 11 weeks 6 days. I am 13 days days since the first day of bleeding, and still bleeding lightly. A wave of grief hit me today. I went in to my midwifes office for an appointment, and they had cancelled it without informing me. I assumed they would just be following up with me after the loss. Through this whole process I have been wondering what midwives are responsible for providing by way of care in the case of miscarriage.
I didn't want to expect things or not expect things. I felt a bit lost. 
Thankfully I was able to page my midwife during the thick of it and she offered me guidance. I've been relying on Internet sources for info. since then.
It is hard to be without community and care during a process like this. I don't know if midwives have much training in this area or not. It seems post-miscarriage follow-up should be included intheir practice as it is so (as I now know) common, and part of the continuum of conception experiences. It should really be more normalized.
My empathy to all you out there who have experienced this.


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

:Hug

My midwife more or less "kept an eye on me" She told me what to look for. She did blood work & u/s. She did one follow-up appointment. She talked to me as long as I needed. 

I did not want a D&C. I wanted to miscarry naturally. 

Praying for healing for you


----------



## t2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

@bruna, So sorry to read of your miscarriage. :Hug I hope you are feeling better physically & that the healing follows. I totally agree that miscarriage & care for miscarriage should be normalized! It is unfortunately so, so common & yet no one really seems to know what to do or say about it, including many doctors. I didn't quite feel kicked to the curb by my midwives but they didn't do much follow-up with me either. They did support me over the phone a number of times during the miscarriage & were active in coordinating my care. I'm sorry that you did not experience the same. It seems like it should come with the territory. But I'm hoping that you've found the care you need. I know with my practice they were totally willing to see me but said that it wasn't necessary if everything was going "well" in part because they're sensitive to the emotional difficulty of having to go to a clinic with lots of obviously pregnant ladies. Since I still can hardly stand being around pregnant women (almost six months later!!) I appreciated that. But I know others would prefer the care & it sounds like that is more what you are/were needing. Many healing wishes for you.


----------



## JimmyHurrell (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for sharing wonderful information.


----------



## David147 (Mar 6, 2015)

Dilation and curettage. This is also called D&C. This is a procedure to remove any remaining tissue from the uterus. Your provider dilates (widens) your cervix and removes the tissue with suction or with an instrument called a curette. The cervix is the opening to the uterus that sits at the top of the vagina.
Medicine. Your provider may recommend medicine that can help your body pass the tissue that’s still in the uterus.


----------

